# "Pulled" My Knee



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

Geez, I was just sitting myself down when my knee and surrounding muscles and everything tightened up, then excruciating pain.  I've had knee problems before but this has to hurt the worst yet.  I just put a large ice pack on it for a half hour and it helped the surrounding muscles some but the center of my knee has a terrible pain.  I can stand but once I bend it to sit....yikes!  This is why I keep a bottom shelf of ice packs in the freezer at all times--for whatever happens next...Now I will be known as "that old woman with the limp."

On a positive note it took my mind off of my wrist pain and other physical ailments..

Does anyone else deal with knee pain and how do you get it to ease up?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2020)

Ruthanne, so sorry to hear about your knee, weird how something like that can happen when you're not actively doing something.  Sounds kinda like a muscle cramp when you say it tightened up with terrible pain.  But, once the cramp subsides, the pain usually goes away though.  Glad you put ice on it right away, hoping it helps and eases your pain.  

I had real knee pain and swelling when that dog ran into my knee a long time ago at the park.  I used Aleve and rubbed in magnesium oil and that helped.  Also used ice on it the first day, and walked with a cane for a couple of weeks until it was healed.  My knees can have a little old age pain sometimes walking up stairs, etc., but nothing to complain about, not too bad (yet).

Please take care and baby it as much as you can, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruthanne, so sorry to hear about your knee, weird how something like that can happen when you're not actively doing something.  Sounds kinda like a muscle cramp when you say it tightened up with terrible pain.  But, once the cramp subsides, the pain usually goes away though.  Glad you put ice on it right away, hoping it helps and eases your pain.
> 
> I had real knee pain and swelling when that dog ran into my knee a long time ago at the park.  I used Aleve and rubbed in magnesium oil and that helped.  Also used ice on it the first day, and walked with a cane for a couple of weeks until it was healed.  My knees can have a little old age pain sometimes walking up stairs, etc., but nothing to complain about, not too bad (yet).
> 
> Please take care and baby it as much as you can, hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Seabreeze, my knee is swelled too--I took a look at it.  I will baby it--just wondering how I am going to get back up the steps after I take doggie out tomorrow.  I'm going to keep putting ice on it.  I do have some "heat" I can rub into it come to think of it--if I didn't throw it out as it stinks so bad.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 24, 2020)

I am worried that you might have a torn meniscus.  If it doesn’t get better, pain wise, in a couple of days you should see the doctor and maybe an ortho.  If I remember correctly a torn meniscus does not show on an X-ray.

sorry you are in such pain, be extra careful, hurt knees can give out.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 24, 2020)

I am not a doctor but I do have pain in my knees sometimes from osteoarthritis. I take Naproxen prescribed by my doctor. You could also have what Anneda72 says but without consulting with a doctor it is hard to say. 

Sorry you have this and hope you can resolve it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 24, 2020)

So sorry to hear this. I dislocated my knee twice and the last time tore through the meniscus. the pain was unbearable. I think you may have strained your knee. If using ice or heat it is important to use only 20 minutes on and twenty minutes off.  
I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am worried that you might have a torn meniscus.  If it doesn’t get better, pain wise, in a couple of days you should see the doctor and maybe an ortho.  If I remember correctly a torn meniscus does not show on an X-ray.
> 
> sorry you are in such pain, be extra careful, hurt knees can give out.


Thanks Aneeda, I don't know what it is but the worst of it seems to be right in the center of my knee.  I am being very careful--I extend my leg a lot when I have to bend down to get something--trying to avoid bending it as that's when the pain comes in bad.  I will make an apptmt. if it doesn't let up.  I just found a knee brace I have.  Maybe it will help me get back up the steps after taking doggie out tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I am not a doctor but I do have pain in my knees sometimes from osteoarthritis. I take Naproxen prescribed by my doctor. You could also have what Anneda72 says but without consulting with a doctor it is hard to say.
> 
> Sorry you have this and hope you can resolve it.


I just got some naproxen via amazon--I was told I have arthritis in many places some years ago, too.  Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So sorry to hear this. I dislocated my knee twice and the last time tore through the meniscus. the pain was unbearable. I think you may have strained your knee. If using ice or heat it is important to use only 20 minutes on and twenty minutes off.
> I hope you feel better tomorrow.


Thanks Ruth.  That's good to know about 20 minutes, too.  It is an unbearable pain where I have to stifle myself from crying out.  Don't want the neighbors to think I'm dying.  I, too, hope tomorrow looks better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks Seabreeze, my knee is swelled too--I took a look at it.  I will baby it--just wondering how I am going to get back up the steps after I take doggie out tomorrow.  I'm going to keep putting ice on it.  I do have some "heat" I can rub into it come to think of it--if I didn't throw it out as it stinks so bad.


You're welcome.  Do you have a cane you can use tomorrow when you take Suzy out?  If you have a heating pad or just wrap a warm blanket around it instead of that Heet, I think it's the better option.  Be careful.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're welcome.  Do you have a cane you can use tomorrow when you take Suzy out?  If you have a heating pad or just wrap a warm blanket around it instead of that Heet, I think it's the better option.  Be careful.


Yes, I do have a heating pad.  That heat lotion really stinks too bad so the hp seems like a better option.  I found my knee brace so that may help.  I had a cane but gave it to an older man some years back.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I do have a heating pad.  That heat lotion really stinks too bad so the hp seems like a better option.  I found my knee brace so that may help.  I had a cane but gave it to an older man some years back.


I think it’s ice for 48 hours then heat.  But I really sounds like a torn meniscus, I would just scream as well.  It was an easy repair.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 24, 2020)

Ruthanne. You can pull your knee anytime, just don't come here thinking you can pull our legs! LOL! 

Hope you get feeling better soon!


----------



## bingo (Nov 24, 2020)

I hate it when a part  just goes out...that knee brace....hopefully...pets need us


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

bingo said:


> I hate it when a part  just goes out...that knee brace....hopefully...pets need us


I just put it on--seems to help some but does not take pain away.  I'll take some naproxen.  At least the brace will give the knee some support.  Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Ruthanne. You can pull your knee anytime, just don't come here thinking you can pull our legs! LOL!
> 
> Hope you get feeling better soon!


Ha ha ha.  Thanks.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2020)

So sorry this happened, Ruthanne.  I know that knee pain is very sharp and also very limiting.

I know it is possible, but my guess is that it's not likely torn , if you didnt fall or bang it.
I hope the alternating heat and cold, and the naproxen might help, and that it will ease up very soon, for you!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks Seabreeze, my knee is swelled too--I took a look at it.  I will baby it--just wondering how I am going to get back up the steps after I take doggie out tomorrow.  I'm going to keep putting ice on it.  I do have some "heat" I can rub into it come to think of it--if I didn't throw it out as it stinks so bad.


Ouch! Baby that knee, I had a friend who knee gave him a lot of pain and his way of dealing with it was to baby it and use heat and over the counter pain pills.
You have my sympathy!


----------



## old medic (Nov 24, 2020)

Heres to feeling better


----------



## Autumn (Nov 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think it’s ice for 48 hours then heat.  But I really sounds like a torn meniscus, I would just scream as well.  It was an easy repair.


As a veteran of the Knee Wars, I can agree that it's ice for the first 48 hours, then heat.  I've had a right knee replacement and now need the left one done, but I'm holding out as long as I can.  I also had a torn meniscus in the past, and it was very painful.  But the thing is, there are so many things that can go wrong with the knee, there's no way of telling without an x-ray.

If you continue to use the ice and OTC meds for a couple days with no relief,  you really need to have it checked, you don't want to make whatever it is worse.

I'm really sorry that you're going through this, be very careful and move slowly, all you'd need would be to fall.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

Autumn said:


> As a veteran of the Knee Wars, I can agree that it's ice for the first 48 hours, then heat.  I've had a right knee replacement and now need the left one done, but I'm holding out as long as I can.  I also had a torn meniscus in the past, and it was very painful.  But the thing is, there are so many things that can go wrong with the knee, there's no way of telling without an x-ray.
> 
> If you continue to use the ice and OTC meds for a couple days with no relief,  you really need to have it checked, you don't want to make whatever it is worse.
> 
> I'm really sorry that you're going through this, be very careful and move slowly, all you'd need would be to fall.  Take care of yourself!


Thanks and I am moving pretty slow and carefully, thinking out each step.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> So sorry this happened, Ruthanne.  I know that knee pain is very sharp and also very limiting.
> 
> I know it is possible, but my guess is that it's not likely torn , if you didnt fall or bang it.
> I hope the alternating heat and cold, and the naproxen might help, and that it will ease up very soon, for you!


Thanks Kaila.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 25, 2020)

Ruthanne, be careful of that Naproxen --it packs a load of sodium.  I have a vague recollection of your mentioning kidney trouble, but maybe I'm not remembering correctly.


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh I'm sorry. That sounds scary. I hope it's better soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Remy said:


> Oh I'm sorry. That sounds scary. I hope it's better soon.


Thank you Remy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Progress report on knee:  Been taking Naproxen as directed (the label warns about taking too much), putting ice on and right above my knee, been wearing the knee brace and resting it mostly and also being very careful.

It is getting better but not fully better yet.  I really appreciate everyone's replies, ideas, cautions, advice and caring; means a lot to me!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Ruthanne, be careful of that Naproxen --it packs a load of sodium.  I have a vague recollection of your mentioning kidney trouble, but maybe I'm not remembering correctly.


Thanks Butterfly.  I have been taking it as the label says and abiding the warnings on it.  No, I don't have kidney  trouble but need to avoid too much salt for liver reasons.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Progress report on knee:  Been taking Naproxen as directed (the label warns about taking too much), putting ice on and right above my knee, been wearing the knee brace and resting it mostly and also being very careful.
> 
> It is getting better but not fully better yet.  I really appreciate everyone's replies, ideas, cautions, advice and caring; means a lot to me!


Good to hear it's improving Ruthanne, wishing you a full recovery.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2020)

I hope your knee heals soon, Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good to hear it's improving Ruthanne, wishing you a full recovery.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I hope your knee heals soon, Ruthanne!


Thank you.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks for updating us, Ruthanne. 
 I have been wondering if it is getting any little bit improved, so I am glad you let us know.

I hope it continues to improve!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thanks for updating us, Ruthanne.
> I have been wondering if it is getting any little bit improved, so I am glad you let us know.
> 
> I hope it continues to improve!


Thanks


----------



## Autumn (Nov 26, 2020)

So glad to hear you're doing better...it can take a while, so just hang in there and relax!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Autumn said:


> View attachment 135665
> So glad to hear you're doing better...it can take a while, so just hang in there and relax!


Thanks, been doing a lot of that.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 26, 2020)

Sorry to  hear you hurt yourself. Please take time for healing. sounds like it's painful. Apply heat...cold...whichever for you. I've pulled muscles in my years........EXTREMEFULLY PAINFULL.......Take care, don't do much.
Take time to heal.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

Take care of yourself, @Ruthanne .


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Take care of yourself, @Ruthanne .


Yes I am and thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 135674   Sorry to  hear you hurt yourself. Please take time for healing. sounds like it's painful. Apply heat...cold...whichever for you. I've pulled muscles in my years........EXTREMEFULLY PAINFULL.......Take care, don't do much.
> Take time to heal.


Thanks will do


----------



## twinkles (Nov 27, 2020)

a few years ago i did something to my arm--i couldnt move it -i went to my pc doctor and  the twit wouldnt even give me anything for pain--i went to urgent care she said i was having a heart attack--another twit--i made an appointment with a bone doctor and he  checked it  -he took some needles and gently put along my arm it was a  pinched nerve i left there with no pain at all


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 4, 2020)

@Ruthanne are you all better now?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> @Ruthanne are you all better now?


Thanks for asking my knee is a lot better than it was but it is still giving me some troubles.  

I can get up and down the steps okay so that's a real good thing.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2020)

Glad to hear you are doing a little better Ruthanne. I have arthritis in my back, hips and legs too. I can relate how you feel. I tried several prescription pain pills, but they caused different problems. 
If you are able, try walking for a few minutes every day. I think this helps me, but don’t over do it. 
Lots of Tylenol too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Glad to hear you are doing a little better Ruthanne. I have arthritis in my back, hips and legs too. I can relate how you feel. I tried several prescription pain pills, but they caused different problems.
> If you are able, try walking for a few minutes every day. I think this helps me, but don’t over do it.
> Lots of Tylenol too.


Thankyou Pappy.  I do walk the dog most days.  I take naproxen but not too often.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2020)

I've wondered about your knee, as well, Ruthanne.  Does heat help it some?


----------



## MickaC (Dec 7, 2020)

twinkles said:


> a few years ago i did something to my arm--i couldnt move it -i went to my pc doctor and  the twit wouldnt even give me anything for pain--i went to urgent care she said i was having a heart attack--another twit--i made an appointment with a bone doctor and he  checked it  -he took some needles and gently put along my arm it was a  pinched nerve i left there with no pain at all


Glad you were able to find a proper cure.......sadly some in the medical professions shouldn't be in them......sorry you had to see some twits, in order to find results......happy it turned out for the good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I've wondered about your knee, as well, Ruthanne.  Does heat help it some?


Thank you for your concern.  I am still putting ice on it occasionally and the knee brace.  I haven't tried the heat yet this time.  In the past heat did not help my knee much.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 7, 2020)

Delighted you are on the mend Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> Delighted you are on the mend Ruthanne


Thanks, it's come a long way from what it was.  I can walk normally and use the steps okay, too.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi Ruth,sorry just saw your post,can tell you what I've experienced
I had partial right knee surgery in 2004,the knee  start to bother me last yr,had xrays taken I have condtion{can't remember medical term} where  calcium crystals get in between the cartiledge makes the knee stiff&sore,can't sit for long periods of time.When it really bothers me,I ice it take Aleve at night.I still do the exercises my therapist gave me 16 yrs every morning when I get out of bed.It limbers up the knee before I take my 1st walk of the day
Last Nov I was diagnosed with osterarthritis in my left knee.My dr's NP told me I'd probably have to have surgery in 2 yrs.I had trouble then walking up/down stairs,really stiff &sore.I went to physical therapy in Jan-March a couple times/wk,my therapist really helped me.I still do the exercises he gave me every day,the knee feels alot better.I walk up/down the stairs almost every day.It hasn't stopped me for going on my daily walks.I don't use a knee brace ,once in awhile I use the heating pad only my left knee. Sue


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Ruth,sorry just saw your post,can tell you what I've experienced
> I had partial right knee surgery in 2004,the knee  start to bother me last yr,had xrays taken I have condtion{can't remember medical term} where  calcium crystals get in between the cartiledge makes the knee stiff&sore,can't sit for long periods of time.When it really bothers me,I ice it take Aleve at night.I still do the exercises my therapist gave me 16 yrs every morning when I get out of bed.It limbers up the knee before I take my 1st walk of the day
> Last Nov I was diagnosed with osterarthritis in my left knee.My dr's NP told me I'd probably have to have surgery in 2 yrs.I had trouble then walking up/down stairs,really stiff &sore.I went to physical therapy in Jan-March a couple times/wk,my therapist really helped me.I still do the exercises he gave me every day,the knee feels alot better.I walk up/down the stairs almost every day.It hasn't stopped me for going on my daily walks.I don't use a knee brace ,once in awhile I use the heating pad only my left knee. Sue


Thanks Sue, I should get xrays again on my knee--haven't in a long while.  Ice seems to help the knee cap and just above it, too.  Sorry you have had such a struggle with it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 7, 2020)

I had a Cortisone shot in my left knee about 18 ,months ago for pain and no more after that but now my right knee needs work. Many things can go wreng so don't guess at it. My pain was from grinding between the bones leaving sharp edges.


----------

